# Hmmmm, Just bought a Taurus Millenium Pro 9mm



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

In looking at online pics on the Taurus website, it shows the left view with the words Millenium Pro stamped on the slide.

The gun I have has Millenium stamped on the left side and PT111 Pro stamped on the right side.

Is this the same gun? The shop I bought it from said it is one in the same but couldn't explain the difference in stamping.

Any one know?

Thanks.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

My PT745 is the same way.

I think (not sure) that the photo on the web site is the 1st generation gun.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Ahhh that could be, thanks.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Just noticed also that the profile of the sights is different. My front sight is square at the front, the one in the photo is rounded. Rear sight is noticeably different too.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm guessing you have one similar to mine. I'll take some pics and post them tomorrow.


----------



## Bruce2604 (Mar 5, 2009)

If it is stamped Millenium Pro on the slide, it is second generation. If it has Millenium on one side and PT111 PRO on the other, it is a third generation.

The second gen has fixed sights, the third gen had movable sights.

Bruce


----------



## HandGunNewbie! (Dec 13, 2008)

Bruce2604 said:


> If it is stamped Millenium Pro on the slide, it is second generation. If it has Millenium on one side and PT111 PRO on the other, it is a third generation.
> 
> The second gen has fixed sights, the third gen had movable sights.
> 
> Bruce


Correct!...and you most surely want the 3rd gen one...they have been proven to be much better weapons than the 1st and 2nd...i got the PT-111 Pro and after breaking it in, it is now my CW. below is a pic of mine with my XDM9

Bo


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Does your slide rattle a bit on the 3rd Gen one? Mine makes a rattle sound, not bad, just makes a rattle noise.

'Course I haven't fired it yet, so once all that takes place it may tighten or loosen up a bit.


----------



## rldmharris14 (Mar 2, 2009)

I just got my pt-111 gen 3, about a week ago and have only put 100 rounds through it, but with the slide back the barrel is loose but tight in the fire position. 
IMO It sure fires better then you think it should.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

I am anticipating going to the range tomorrow, I'll render a report.


----------



## bdp2000 (Apr 22, 2008)

The barrel is loose with the slide locked back because it goes out of battery, It helps absorb recoil on the small frame. Mine shoots great! I hope you enjoy yours as much!


----------

